# Logitech GT - Argos stock in next week



## Griff.. (Dec 18, 2010)

I've been after a wheel and constantly looking on the argos APP and you can now reserve it for Mon-thurs delivery next week.

£81, cant find it cheaper & cheaper than the used ebay madness!

I would only give £35-40 for a second hand one.

:driver::driver::driver:


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Do they have to be locked onto a desk or something?


----------



## zetec_paul (Oct 24, 2008)

I use mine on my kitchen table and it's exxelent.

I Suppose you could use it on your knee but might be difficult with the force feedback. Have a look on ebay there's a few fold away stands for them


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

You really can't use it properly on anything but a really sturdy desk or table.

If anyone wants one, keep an eye on the For Sale section soon


----------



## Griff.. (Dec 18, 2010)

Me if the price it right


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

I just sold mine on ebay, I couldn't believe what they are fetching, I accepted an offer to deal off ebay for £100. I bought it for £80 a couple of weeks before christmas from argos for something to do over the holiday.

I made up a frame from 3x2 timber studs and it was very sturdy. It certainly adds a lot to the game over using a controller.


----------



## Storry (Jun 8, 2008)

I had one for a while, though couldn't get use to it at all and went back to the controller. Sent it back to Argos for a full refund.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I got my Logitech Driving Force Pro set up again recently, it completely transforms GT5! The AMG Driving Academy thing in the wet is awesome with a wheel


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

IS the wheel back in stock anywhere. I'm waiting for when they come back in at GAME.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

No stock in my local Argos or Game, does anyone know where they are available (not for stupid money though) or when they are due back in stock?


----------



## Shared (Mar 9, 2009)

Bought mine from Scan just before Xmas, and g/f paid £110 for it, they're expecting stock 15th Feb, now £113 Inc Vat, but AVForums members get free delivery.

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/logitech-gt-wheel-inc-gas-and-brake-pedals-for-ps3-and-pc


----------

